# ride rx bindings



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

i have the rx's but mine are teh 06 i belive(gray and red) and they do look cool lol...i havent had any problems with it and they were also my first bindings...they are pretty reponsive due to the all the aluminum...but this causes them to be alittle more on the heavy side...and they dont have any give...i dont realy do much stunnting so its not a problem for me but might pose a problem in the park...i find them very comfortable if you have the highback set all the way back(0 forward lean)...i found that when moved forward alitle they are more contorlable but slightly less comfortable...thats about all i have to say....hope it helps


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ride RX's are good bindings. If he is new he will definitely enjoy them. I have the Ride SPI's which are great and similar to the RX's as well. The toe straps are comfy, the ankle straps are comfy, and the bindings are very durable. The first day or two for me they were a little stiff but once they got broken in they were great. For the price the RX is a no brainer. I've seen some good deals on ebay lately so take a look there.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I also ride the SPi and the RX is like the cheaper step brother to them. Same basic features without the extra bells and whistles of SPi. Best bang for your buck in terms of bindings. Only other pair I'd look at in that price range would be the Rome 390's


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Responsive, yes, not the lightest binding out there but durable as hell as there is not a lot of plastic to break on them, and the plastic they use is very durable. With that said they are still a decently light binding. I've been riding my SPI's HARD for 3 seasons now, they've got to have well over 300 days on them and they are still working pretty much as well as day 1. The ratchets are starting to get a tad worn out but could probably service me another full season if I pushed it. Even then, all I need to replace are the toe-straps and the upper ratchets on the ankles. I have beat the shit out of these bindings and they just keep taking it.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

well i have a set a ride spi 07 that i just had to get rid of. i hear alot a people praise ride bindings but i will never bye ride bindings again. my spi where so dam uncomfortable. either they where to loose or to dam tight. no matter how much i adjusted i couldnt find the sweet spot, that and the fact i need hurcules strength just to get my straps loose. i replaced them with burton triads bindings. OMG now thats how bindings should feel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks so much! i'll be sure to pass the info along.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

as an FYI the SPi is a very stiff and somewhat punishing binding by nature. It's designed to be ultra responsive that's why it's so stiff and in some cases uncomfortable. Ride also had a problem with the Ratchets on last years SPi and DVa bindings which to my knowledge has been fixed for this year. 

The RX is not as stiff and has different ratchets from the SPi so don't fear there. The Triads he just bought would be about double the price of the RX's


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> as an FYI the SPi is a very stiff and somewhat punishing binding by nature. It's designed to be ultra responsive that's why it's so stiff and in some cases uncomfortable. Ride also had a problem with the Ratchets on last years SPi and DVa bindings which to my knowledge has been fixed for this year.
> 
> The RX is not as stiff and has different ratchets from the SPi so don't fear there. The Triads he just bought would be about double the price of the RX's


i'm not trying to bash ride bindings, just giving in my 2cents about my exp. with ride bindings. i contacted ride about my strap problem and they where suppose to send me new ratchets but have yet to receive them.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

apintojr said:


> i'm not trying to bash ride bindings, just giving in my 2cents about my exp. with ride bindings. i contacted ride about my strap problem and they where suppose to send me new ratchets but have yet to receive them.


I absolutely hear you and that's not what I thought you were doing, just wanted to clarify for the original poster the differences. I myself and probably going to switch off of the SPi's to potentially the Co2's almost solely based on the comfort factor as the SPi's can definitely get uncomfortable by the end of the day


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My Ride SPI's were a little difficult to get the strap off as well when they were new. About 10 trips in everything was broken in and they have been fine since. Some peoples feet just really don't like Ride bindings, but I have met very few people who have said that.


----------

